# What defines a pinoy angelfish?



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just discovered this type of angels but unsure what makes them a pinoy.

Also what makes and angelfish a ghost?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure about pinoys, but a violent death or unfinished business should get you a ghost angelfish. Not sure how to give an angelfish unfinished business. Maybe something to do with eating all the neon tetras in the tank?


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Ghost...ahahahah! Cute. Uh. One copy of the stripeless gene. Two copies gives you a blushing angelfish, regardless of base color. One copy shows only on certain colors.

Pinoy...as I understand it, has one copy of the blue gene. Not sure if it applies to all varieties or just zebras.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

So its a pinoy if it has some.blue in it?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Not necessarily. A lot of angels display varying degrees of blue or green along the gill plates. The blue gene is...different.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I mean if its blue around the head or body or in the fins, would this then have the blue gene?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

And the best answer is...maybe?


----------



## ghyti (Dec 31, 2015)

A Pinoy Angelfish is any Angel with two Philippine Blue genes and at least one dark gene. They also can have other genes as well. Some pinoys have some blue around the head/gill plates, some do not. Technically you can't tell a pinoy by looking at it, you have to know its ancestry.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

ghyti said:


> A Pinoy Angelfish is any Angel with two Philippine Blue genes and at least one dark gene. They also can have other genes as well. Some pinoys have some blue around the head/gill plates, some do not. Technically you can't tell a pinoy by looking at it, you have to know its ancestry.


+1 That's it in a nutshell. Lots of dark fish with splashes of blue get called Pinoy. 

But honestly, it's just a label. It only really matters to those breeding for a specific trait or just want to have a better idea of what offspring will look like. In general, what does get labeled Pinoy is a really neat looking fish.

Worth noting here is that there are significant color phases that these and most of the other more exotic hybrids that folks are producing these days. Pinoy juveniles won't show much difference from a black until they get past the size of a nickel and the color pattern shift can vary by individual.


----------

